# I got Bored



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Sitting in class and got bored didn't feel like doing the work in class haha


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

The Gomi one if by far my favourite. Very nice indeed. BJ one i think if the flag is blended a bit better so the straight lines are faded a bit, and the render of BJ isn't tilted so much that would be a great sig as well.

Colour wise the green for AS throws it off for me a little bit, it clashes. But still great work.

Nice sigs man


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Really beautiful Nikos! 

The Gomi and BJ one are my favourites. But they look all great! :thumbsup:


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Very nice Nikos! As always your sigs are sick!!


----------

